# a few minor problems



## darksidechaos (Aug 28, 2006)

my first problem lies within my passenger side door, the handel to open the door just doesnt work fom the inside, no matter what way you pull it, it wont work, the one on the outside does... how easy is this to fix and what do i need to do?

the window on that same door is also causeing problems, it will go down fine, but when i try to put it up it goes slowly and stops but if someone holds onto the glass and you put it up it goes up little by little... what could this be?

and last of all, when i got the car both of the rear windows didnt work, what could the problem be?

thanx


----------



## 1994MAXGXE (Sep 8, 2006)

As far as the door handle goes it seems like the linkage on the inside may be broken or detached. Only way to find out is to dive in. 

You've probably got a motor going out on the front passenger side. I did have the same problem with my drivers side window but that is the cause of my car being broken into. When I replaced the window I didn't get it back on the track just right and it now goes down fine but is a little slow on the up side. Check and see if the window moves side to side on the track.

You might need new regulators on the back windows, Maxima's are plagued with regulator problems. It usually only occurs on the front windows but I have had one go out on the back. When you push the switch does it sound like the motor is trying? If so, it's definately the regulators. If not, the motors are out. Honestly, I haven't had any problems with the motors myself so I like to say that the motors aren't the problem.


----------

